# Ways to "claim" your girl



## forumman83 (Aug 12, 2012)

Ladies, feel free to chime in here...what are ways that a man should "claim" his woman?

What does that mean to you?

How do men fail to "claim" you?

Thanks


----------



## ATC529R (Oct 31, 2012)

I still remember when I 1st saw her lying on the beach.


----------



## forumman83 (Aug 12, 2012)

haha nice...
i think you know what i mean though...or at least, I think the ladies will


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Look lovingly in her eyes and declare loudly:
"I claim breeding rights to this female!"

Works 60% of the time, every time ...


----------



## ATC529R (Oct 31, 2012)

a big ole hickie works well


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Feeling secure is a big one. A serious one.

I'll leave it to the ladies from here.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Hmm, I take it you mean aside from marking me with his scent?

Other than a wedding ring, claiming behavior has to be subtle. Being in her space is a subtle cue to others that your relationship allows you to be there. Touching her in soft but public ways, moving her hair away from her face and tucking it behind her ear, tapping her lips, patting her bottom... Anything too overt is kind of overkill and usually annoying.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Mine makes me wear a T-shirt that says "My Husband Is a Sex God" when we go out together in public.


----------



## naga75 (Jul 5, 2012)

mine wears a:

"i'm with stupid" ----> 

shirt when we go out together.

oh, and we hold hands.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Faithful Wife said:


> Mine makes me wear a T-shirt that says "My Husband Is a Sex God" when we go out together in public.


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

You can thank Deejo for that laugh, Dude. It was actually his idea.


----------



## Leasel (Mar 30, 2013)

My husband usually makes sure he's always near me, and either holds my hand or puts his arm around my waist.

That apparently didn't discourage someone once, who continued to ask me to play a few arcade games with him in an attempt to impress me. I kicked his butt several times over, while trying as hard as possible to emit this "I'm only attracted to people who actually pose a challenge for me" vibe, and then walked back over to my husband (who was watching/laughing from the opposite side of the room) and gave him a huge kiss. The other guy finally got the point and practically disappeared into thin air.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Hand me the leash attached to the collar around his neck


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

OMG I wish I was half as clever as you guys! This is hysterical!


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

I took a page out of my dog's book

I pee on my wife so others can smell that she's my territory


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

^^^works like a charm btw

but I'm not sure if because other males fear my territory or if because they don't feel attracted to women with piss all over themselves


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

As long as your not asking her to rub her neck in your feeces.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

don't be silly, this is a serious thread


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Mine bought me a chastity belt from some weirdo at a Renaissance Faire. It jangles when I walk, makes going to the bathroom unpleasant and sets off the detectors at airport security but the upside is I have never cheated and it's a hell of a place to store magnets.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

:rofl:

Priceless!


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

michzz said:


> Airport security issues may haps?


Some of them appreciate seeing steel panties.


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Mine bought me a chastity belt from some weirdo at a Renaissance Faire. It jangles when I walk, makes going to the bathroom unpleasant and sets off the detectors at airport security but the upside is I have never cheated and it's a hell of a place to store magnets.


Does he have the t-shirt that says

"And I have the key"

On a serious note.

I do the bottom slap/grab. I'll wrap my arms around her at just under shoulder height to completely envelope her from behind. I'll grab her chair and yank her into me and plant a kiss on her and then push her back to her spot (chairs aren't on wheels , hey you gotta show your strength ever once in a while just as a reminder).


----------



## keepsmiling (Nov 20, 2012)

When he grasps my hand and leads me out of the room with purpose. When we've only just stepped outside and his hand searches the air for mine. When he insists I wear his super snug gloves in the cold... and still holds my now giant padded hand 

Also, when he stands up for me in front of others, and compliments me in public, i.e. 'I can't believe you're mine'.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

keepsmiling said:


> When he grasps my hand and leads me out of the room with purpose. When we've only just stepped outside and his hand searches the air for mine. When he insists I wear his super snug gloves in the cold... and still holds my now giant padded hand
> 
> Also, when he stands up for me in front of others, and compliments me in public, i.e. 'I can't believe you're mine'.


Your husband sounds wonderful. The padded hand part really got me.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

keepsmiling said:


> When he grasps my hand and leads me out of the room with purpose. When we've only just stepped outside and his hand searches the air for mine. When he insists I wear his super snug gloves in the cold... and still holds my now giant padded hand
> 
> Also, when he stands up for me in front of others, and compliments me in public, i.e. 'I can't believe you're mine'.


Oh that is lovely


----------



## forumman83 (Aug 12, 2012)

cool thanks for the replies...how does eye contact factor in?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

forumman83 said:


> cool thanks for the replies...how does eye contact factor in?


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

keepsmiling said:


> When he grasps my hand and leads me out of the room with purpose. When we've only just stepped outside and his hand searches the air for mine. When he insists I wear his super snug gloves in the cold... and still holds my now giant padded hand
> 
> Also, when he stands up for me in front of others, and compliments me in public, i.e. 'I can't believe you're mine'.


Love this!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

When his right hook made contact with his drunk boss's eye for pecking me on the lips after H introduced us. He got fired but got his job back when he lawyered up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> I took a page out of my dog's book
> 
> I pee on my wife so others can smell that she's my territory


I thought my husband was the only person who does that, I've had to start telling people I wear ammonia perfume.


----------



## DaddyLongShanks (Nov 6, 2012)

ATC529R said:


> I still remember when I 1st saw her lying on the beach.


Like that true alpha "real man"


----------



## DaddyLongShanks (Nov 6, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> Mine makes me wear a T-shirt that says "My Husband Is a Sex God" when we go out together in public.


I need to get to this level. And I need a player shirt "wine me dine me 69 me"


----------



## SaltInWound (Jan 2, 2013)

ATC529R said:


> a big ole hickie works well


Every time my husband went on a deployment, I ended up with a hickie on my neck the night before. it took me a really long time to figure out what he was doing. He was marking me.


----------



## Rascal (Mar 29, 2013)

I claim the old bag in the baggage claim area just like everyone else.


----------



## keepsmiling (Nov 20, 2012)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Your husband sounds wonderful. The padded hand part really got me.


He's my SO, but it's going that way!


----------



## silentghost (Jan 28, 2013)

My husband wouldn't know how to claim me even if his life depended on it.


----------



## DaddyLongShanks (Nov 6, 2012)

silentghost said:


> My husband wouldn't know how to claim me even if his life depended on it.


What would it take?


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Batman shows me that he's into me, that we're into each other, in little ways.

The other night we were out with my work colleagues. He was sitting a slight distance from me and didn't notice more food had been served so I passed some his way. He held my smile and gave me a wink. It was a brief exchange between us and I'm used to seeing that with him. What I didn't realize was my female colleagues had also noticed and when he turned away, they all made a fuss with commenting "Aww did you see him wink at her? ....that was so sweet.." and such. 

If I've cooked for our friends, he'll openly compliment me and share his appreciation/admiration. Things like that.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Other times he sends me out with a bell around my collar.


----------



## Wet-Hen (Apr 16, 2013)

My H wouldn't claim me in public, especially at mingley parties and events. He was possessive and jealous and would walk several paces behind me to watch where I was looking and who was looking my way and how they looked at me. I developed an excellent poker face and looked straight ahead. 

I wish he would have put his hand on the small of my back and led me into a room. I wish he would have given me a a raised eyebrow and a wink from across a room. 

Many times, when we were out with his best couple buddy, he got my food and drink and then had all the conversation and back slapping with the buddy. I didn't even need to be there. 

He would hold hands walking through the mall. If we hosted a party he would brag on my cooking or decorating. Felt good, loved that!


----------



## somethingelse (Jun 20, 2012)

He stops me in mid sentence walking through a store, pulls me in and says "kiss me". So I do, and then he tells me "you're so beautiful" and then I wander off while he trails behind me and stares at me


----------

